# Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey, I recently just received a mail from Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator PO BOX 127 WINDSOR, CT 06095-0127
It says to: persons who have purchased or leased model year 2000-2004 or certain 2005 Audi TT vehicles distributed by Volkswagen of America, Inc., in its own name or doing business as Audi of America, Inc. 
It's some sort of claim to Audi. Does anybody else get one like this?
Is this like a fraud or something?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (cloudlilc)*

Look here
I just got my letter...I'll have to go through my PO's papers to see if the cluster was acting up back then...mine is irght now but I can live with it.


_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 3:51 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (darrenbyrnes)*

I just got mine as well, but my 2003 is doing perfect so far (knock on wood), so I'm worried mailing the letter in would be bad karma...


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I just got mine as well, but my 2003 is doing perfect so far (knock on wood), so I'm worried mailing the letter in would be bad karma...

I have the same concern~I'm scared to get any trouble if we filed claim.....


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (cloudlilc)*

What do you guys suggest to do with this?
Do nothing?
File claim?
Exclude??
I'm worrying bout the chance that if we are really going to get something from this.....


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (cloudlilc)*

Mine cluster some times messes up it has some pixles missing then later they are back so I would just say that and send it in.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

repost


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (cloudlilc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cloudlilc* »_
I have the same concern~I'm scared to get any trouble if we filed claim.....

I dont get it? How would you get in any trouble? If you have problems with your current cluster, why would you not be able to have it replaced with this Settlement??? 
Am I missing something?


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (PhunkFX)*

Wait, so if our clusters are currently in the process of malfunctioning, and we have not had them serviced in the past, are we able to obtain any thing? Like a new cluster, WHEN it goes out, free of charge?


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_Wait, so if our clusters are currently in the process of malfunctioning, and we have not had them serviced in the past, are we able to obtain any thing? Like a new cluster, WHEN it goes out, free of charge?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3745552


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_
I dont get it? How would you get in any trouble? If you have problems with your current cluster, why would you not be able to have it replaced with this Settlement??? 
Am I missing something?


Still dont get that ^^^ The 2004 TT my GF drives has a malfucntioning gas gauge and always has. Would I be able to get a replacement then?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (PhunkFX)*

You have to fill out the letter to see if you qualify; this is not a recall, this is being forced on Audi (ha ha







) and therefore there are stipulations


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (l88m22vette)*

Oh ok I see. I will then fill out the paper work.
I have 3 Audi's 99 and up. All of the clusters have issues. Shame they haven't done this for the other car models.


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_Oh ok I see. I will then fill out the paper work.
I have 3 Audi's 99 and up. All of the clusters have issues. Shame they haven't done this for the other car models. 

When buying an 90's A6 and B5 S4, you should expect to run into many many problems


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (Dyzee)*

LOL oh I have, I'm just saying its a shame that pretty much EVERY model has some sort of cluster problem.


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_LOL oh I have, I'm just saying its a shame that pretty much EVERY model has some sort of cluster problem. 

My TT is perfect and its an early model and never has it it replaced. My dad has owned 6 audis, all without cluster problems.
But yes, I agree..they can be problematic.
*knock on wood*


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Instrument Cluster Settlement Administrator (Dyzee)*

Yeah, I hear you, the mom's A8L's cluster is perfect. Just mine sucks.


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

sent in my claim form today. wish me luck!


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*many of us have malfunctioning gas gauges*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_

Still dont get that ^^^ The 2004 TT my GF drives has a malfucntioning gas gauge and always has. Would I be able to get a replacement then?

I think the inaccurate gas gauge is what we all have.
is that a bad cluster? I think it is since many of us
have this problem. I'll fill the car with SUPER....$$ later
start the car and it is reading like 7/8ths full, even the
miles to empty is not right. then after some driving
later in the day it'll work its way higher..... sometimes
it'll get to where I'd expect, sometimes not.
sometimes when I'm low on gas it'll vary by about 1/8 of a tank
telling me I've got NO gas and then later saying I've got 60 miles
till empty. 
so.... is my cluster defective? 
I think I have to get my Audi Service Manager to say YES
for it to count.... or do I? 
We've got this class action/settlement thing going.
What if they so NO your cluster is fine.


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

So it only covers clusters???
Nothing else?


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: many of us have malfunctioning gas gauges (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_
I think the inaccurate gas gauge is what we all have.
is that a bad cluster? I think it is since many of us
have this problem. I'll fill the car with SUPER....$$ later
start the car and it is reading like 7/8ths full, even the
miles to empty is not right. then after some driving
later in the day it'll work its way higher..... sometimes
it'll get to where I'd expect, sometimes not.
sometimes when I'm low on gas it'll vary by about 1/8 of a tank
telling me I've got NO gas and then later saying I've got 60 miles
till empty. 
so.... is my cluster defective? 
I think I have to get my Audi Service Manager to say YES
for it to count.... or do I? 
We've got this class action/settlement thing going.
What if they so NO your cluster is fine.

Maybe san chime in on this wiht me... I have noticed that wiht my cluster, however, when i drive aggressive the distance decreases if i crusie and accelerate slowly my distance increases. I am assuming it is predictive to your driving habits


----------

